# How much does a Aqueon or Marineland 180 gallon cost?



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

My fish are out growing my 75 gallon and I'm thinking about upgrading. How much does a 180 gallon tank usually go for new? The reason I ask is because I think the last tank I bought my aquarium shop overcharged me.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

You're really limited to shopping around your local area. Prices will vary wildly. It's absolutely true that some regions charge a hefty premium compared to other areas. My LFS here treats us extremely well compared to the big stores just an hour or so north of us.

Food for thought: a 125g is the biggest of the "cheaper" tier of tanks. Once you go up from there, glass gets thicker and the costs leap up quite a bit.

My personal preference is to go Aqueon (was All Glass Aquariums). Our LFS owner says he has far more problems with Marineland stuff.

-Ryan


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen Aqueon's in the $600-900 range, new. And that is just the bare tank. If you're patient and check almost everyday, you can find them on craigslist for a lot less.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

OK thanks for the help. I'm in no hurry I'll shop around and keep an eye on craigslist.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

craigslist is a good bet price wise, but if u are looking for brand new then i would suggest a reputable manufacturer out of tennessee. i dont think i'm supposed to mention names so pm me and i will tell u the manufacturer. i got a new 240 (8'x2'x2') glass tank last year delivered to MA. i got starphire glass, glass tops, 2 built in overflows, overflow covers, black silicone, and bulk heads all for $1300 delivered. its a beautiful tank. u might even say its a "glass cage"


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I seem to recall paying around $900 for a new 180 a couple years back, this was with dual overflows and glass tops. Marineland tank with black silicone.

A non overflow tank I recall being significantly less money, and as another poster mentioned, 125 seems to be the tipping point in terms of rapidly increasing costs per increment.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

As a reference: I got both my Aqueon 125's for $300-ish. Manufacturers do have big sales leading up to the holidays.... and other times during the year..... not sure if all LFS's will pass the savings on to the consumer.

-Ryan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When ordering 33G tanks 48" x 12" I did find that these were not included in sales. My LFS explained it was due to lack of demand for that size. So that may apply to a 180G as well.

I just call a couple LFS and ask for a quote. You are going to pick up so it's gotta be an LFS you can get to.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> craigslist is a good bet price wise, but if u are looking for brand new then i would suggest a reputable manufacturer out of tennessee. i dont think i'm supposed to mention names so pm me and i will tell u the manufacturer. i got a new 240 (8'x2'x2') glass tank last year delivered to MA. i got starphire glass, glass tops, 2 built in overflows, overflow covers, black silicone, and bulk heads all for $1300 delivered. its a beautiful tank. u might even say its a "glass cage"


I see what ya did there  
Sounds like a great deal for sure...


----------

